# Bring on those Model 29"s



## ditrina (Dec 12, 2006)

MagNa Ported.. and a dream to shoot.. Just picked it up about four weeks ago finally got to shoot it last weekend.. Just wanted to share.. :smt023

http://img387.imageshack.us/img387/1953/picture041ml2.jpg


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*29-10*

:smt033 Just got me a S&W M/29-10 a few weeks ago and it is a real shooter. It's the Dirty Harry replica. I had a ball with it down at the range. Sure do like that Colt hunter you got there. Make one heck of a deer or hog shooter.:smt023 
Regards Baldy.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Model 29s........*

Did Someone mention Model 29s?










My pets.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good there Bob. Real nice collection. I just got one but I sure do like it.
M/29-10.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Hmmmm........*



Baldy said:


> Looking good there Bob. Real nice collection. I just got one but I sure do like it.
> M/29-10.


Whoa! A five-screw! Is that one of those from the Classic series?

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir Bob it's one from the Classic Series. It's a 61/2" barrel. I got the display case and all the goodies. Two sets of stocks too. Those are the redwood fancy ones. Here's the Dirty Harry stocks.








Best Baldy..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy, it seems S&W left a whole next to the cylinder latch. I'd tell S&W to fix that factory defect. 

Seriously though, how does it compare to previous 29's?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm envious of your collection Bob. Any of those pets up for adoption? I'll promise to provide a good, loving home.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir Mr Revolver I agree with you about the the clinton hole but there's not much you can do if you want new. I would never have a gun with the clinton hole for self defense. I got two now that have it.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Yes sir Mr Revolver I agree with you about the the clinton hole but there's not much you can do if you want new. I would never have a gun with the clinton hole for self defense. I got two now that have it.
> 
> Best Baldy..


At least it's removable. Is the action still smooth even with the MIM parts? Craftsmanship still generally there?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes the trigger is smooth as silk and the over all quality of the fire arm is still as high as ever. I am very pleased with it and the M/21-4 .44spl I got at the end of last year. I talked to my gunsmith about the lock and he said no problem if I want it out. I doubt that I'll fool with it as both guns shoot fine and I like to leave well enough alone. If I have trouble with one it's gone in a heart beat.

Best Baldy..


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*S&W Model 29-3*

I like my S&Ws with a 3" barrel and the model 29 is no exception.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*3 1/2" Barrels..*

All of the advertising of the day showed the Smith& Wesson .357 Magnum with Magna stocks ans 3 1/2" barrel. This was the FBI's gun of choice, and its looks made the gun the most desirable, even at the inflated price of $110.00, later $125.00. And, it sold guns.

Smith learned what Sam Colt had learned many years ago, looks go a long way toward selling guns.

The 3 1/2" barreled Smith just had a business-like look to it. And cataqlog illustrations always had an enlarged photo of the 357.

Bob Wright


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

how do you post pics ?


----------

